# Pre-spawn



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Y'all think its still to early for some prespawn action?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I think so, maybe feb


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Anytime in mid -feb when we have a warm front. Right now would be a pretty good week for bass fishing as well. We are not having a cold front until next week.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. Water temps are still around 50 degrees right now. They need to be a little warmer.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

was out today and water temps as high as 65,this might get them to pre spawn,also


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

I was out yesterday and water temp was mid 60's and fish where active kept two for super and one was full of row the size of your middle finger and was full of blood vessels,she would have laid within the next week.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah temps have increases a lot in the last 2 weeks. If they will stay in the 60s we may see a spawn in the next few weeks


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Beds spotted?*

I really love fishing hurricane this time of the year. Any reports of females on bed yet?


----------

